# Something awesome just happened!!!!



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

So about 10 weeks ago my 55" Panasonic st50 started to develop some type of coloration problems. It had some green hues that seemed to emanate from the sides of the screen towards the center. I put in a phone call to Panasonic and tv was thankfully still under warranty. A licensed dealer from a company came and picked up the tv and left me with a loaner which was awful! It was hard to put up with for a movie let alone several weeks! I ended up bringing my tv out of my bedroom and putting the loaner in the bedroom just so i could have a decent set to watch again with my system. Good thing was that as long as the repair shop had my tv in their possession Panasonic would have to cover it even though the warranty was going to expire in 2 weeks from the time the problem started. 

I never mentioned my tv having an issue on the this site cause I was not sure how everything would transpire so I just kept quiet about it until the problem was resolved. After 10 weeks of not having a tv worth watching and numerous phone calls to the repair shop, who was simply waiting on Panasonic to find out what to do, I was called last week and told they are giving me a brand new tv. Cool! So I get called today and they say the tv came in finally and if I would be home in an hour to accept delivery and get it all setup. "Of course!" So when the guy arrives with the tv I notice its not the exact same tv. The repair guy then says to me that Panasonic upgraded my tv because of my patience and the inconvenience of the lengthy process. Awesome! So what did I get in exchange for my ST50?

Panasonic TC-P55VT60!!!!! 

Not only did they give me the newer model but they jumped me up two levels in quality! Thats a $1000+ upgrade! I couldn't believe it! Awesome!!!!

Sorry for the long post but I'm excited and now can't wait to get back home from work to see how good this tv is!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That's good news, it's nice to hear that Panasonic came through in a big way.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Mike P. said:


> That's good news, it's nice to hear that Panasonic came through in a big way.


Yeah no kidding cause I had heard a few years ago about a problem with one specific line of plasmas from Panasonic and they were not to willing to warranty a lot of people's TV's. Not sure if it was internet hype or what. Needless to say I was a bit worried about how this was all gonna go down but it really worked out. Good on Panasonic for coming through for me though. I appreciate it!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, the VT60! thats an impressive upgrade to say the least. Good on Panasonic for there customer service


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That's great for you, and for them to take care of a customer in such a way can really inspire brand loyalty. And great free press on HTS never hurts!


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow! I've never heard of any company doing such a thing, that amazing and says a lot for there customer service and care.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very nice indeed... how lucky can you be?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Now, this is the proper way to treat a customer by any company by fixing the issue right away or helping the customer with an upgrade. A lot better then some others who will not even talk to you on the phone.. 

Glad things worked out for you!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a great customer service gesture on panasoncs part,I'm sure they're counting on you being a loyal future customer and you telling at least five people that you were completely satisfied,glad to hear they took care of you.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome customer service on Panasonic's part. I do love their Plasmas!!!!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Man that is Awesome for Panasonic to do this!! 

I am having an issue with my 70" Sharp LED and I posted a thread on it on the Shack. I'll post and see what Sharp will be doing and hope they have great service like Panasonic offered to ya.

X'ing fingers!!



Mike0206 said:


> So about 10 weeks ago my 55" Panasonic st50 started to develop some type of coloration problems. It had some green hues that seemed to emanate from the sides of the screen towards the center. I put in a phone call to Panasonic and tv was thankfully still under warranty. A licensed dealer from a company came and picked up the tv and left me with a loaner which was awful! It was hard to put up with for a movie let alone several weeks! I ended up bringing my tv out of my bedroom and putting the loaner in the bedroom just so i could have a decent set to watch again with my system. Good thing was that as long as the repair shop had my tv in their possession Panasonic would have to cover it even though the warranty was going to expire in 2 weeks from the time the problem started.
> 
> I never mentioned my tv having an issue on the this site cause I was not sure how everything would transpire so I just kept quiet about it until the problem was resolved. After 10 weeks of not having a tv worth watching and numerous phone calls to the repair shop, who was simply waiting on Panasonic to find out what to do, I was called last week and told they are giving me a brand new tv. Cool! So I get called today and they say the tv came in finally and if I would be home in an hour to accept delivery and get it all setup. "Of course!" So when the guy arrives with the tv I notice its not the exact same tv. The repair guy then says to me that Panasonic upgraded my tv because of my patience and the inconvenience of the lengthy process. Awesome! So what did I get in exchange for my ST50?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Man that is Awesome for Panasonic to do this!!
> 
> I am having an issue with my 70" Sharp LED and I posted a thread on it on the Shack. I'll post and see what Sharp will be doing and hope they have great service like Panasonic offered to ya.
> 
> X'ing fingers!!


Awe man sorry to hear about your problem. Hope it all works out for you. Maybe threads like these, as small as it may seem, might just do enough to help the manufacturers see what happens when they take care of their customers. Good publicity and recommendations for their products on a site like this can go a long way.


----------

